# ,

## +

,       .  , ,              .
  15% -.
    ,     , ..       ,  ....          ,       .      ,      - .  ,       ,    ,  ,   . , 15% -  ,   1%   , ..    . 2007 .  2008 .    1%   .  ,         ,      ,  ,     ,       -      (   ).
      (      , ..     ,   ):  -    / ,      (    )   -  /.    ,  /    ,   ?

----------


## +

:      .    86     .  ,    ,    ,      .     ?   ?       .         ( ), ..   .86  .      ,  " ".

----------


## zas77

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=114349

 -  ,

----------


## Lisaya

> ,    ,    ,      .


    ,        62  .              ,       ,

----------


## +

> ,        62  .


    62.
          (76.5)    ?

----------


## 7272

> ,      - .


     ,       .      "".          ,                  .
     .


> 86     .


 86     96.      ,      .

----------


## +

> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=114349
> 
>  -  ,


  ,             .
   :   1%  ""       " "  ,     :   /    ?    -     (  -  ),    .

----------


## +

> 86     96.      ,      .


   ? 
   ,         86 ?

----------


## 7272

> :   1%  ""


          3 .
  :
 86  96 10 000     
 76  86 10 000   
 96  68, 69, 70  ..     .
    96      ,     .
 :
 76( )  76( ) 5 000    
 76( )  60 4 950      
                  .
    86   .

----------


## +

[QUOTE=7272;52601970]          3 .
,    ,         3 ,       ,         .

"  :
 86  96 10 000     "

   ()  ?

" 76  86 10 000   
 96  68, 69, 70  ..     .
    96      ,     ."

     ,       .
      ,       ?       86?

" :"

   ,         .
  2 :  +    .+.     ,   -   ,      .       ,      , ,    307 ,     2  .

----------


## 7272

> ()  ?


  .   1/12  .       (  ).




> ,       .


    76( )


> ,       ?       86?


   ,         .             (     ),            .  - /.        .   ,         ,      .


> ,         .


  ,        307   26.05.06.  ,  .    ,         .             ,         ,   ,       .      307 .
       ,    ,          .

----------


## 7272

> ,         .


 -  .     "".      "",         :      ,     .

     .

----------


## +

> -  .     "".      "",         :      ,     .
> 
>      .


:  ,     .      :        (     ). ,        86 ,        .

----------


## zas77

> ,       * 86* ,        .


,        :Wink:

----------


## +

307       ?   2 : . + , +  .     ( )    .         - .  -        2  ,   .

----------


## +

> ,


  ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

> 307       ?


307   !     ,     ! 307     ,  ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

> :        (     ). ,        86 ,


  ,

----------


## +

> ,


 :    -  ,      86 ,        : ", :       "  ..2007 .      ,    86      .

----------


## +

> 307   !     ,     ! 307     ,  ,      .


  . 
,             ,    307 (    ),     ,    -    .

----------


## 7272

,    ,   .             ,        .         ,   ,  ,   .     ,   .      .            ,       .     4          ,           .




> ,         .


          ,       ..                 .    ,         ,                  ,      .
                ,   307 .

----------


## 7272

> ,    -    .


            ,    ,      .    ,          .  ,         .

----------


## +

> ,         .


    (     ,     ),     .        307 .          (    ,            ),           .         :      1 3 .        ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,             ,    307 (    ),     ,    -    .


,      ? 307   .      ,        ,     ,   ,       ,   ,    .    ,   ?

----------


## Lisaya

*+*,     ,,,         .  ,  ?

----------


## 7272

> ,      ? 307


   ,   307                ,    *+*.

----------


## Lisaya

,    ,      ,  ,   .    "",    " " " "

----------


## zas77

> ,             .
>    :   1%  ""       " "  ,     :   /    ?    -     (  -  ),    .


 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=114349
    .
   ,     . 76.       , ,   . 
          .    ,        (   ,   )    .

: 
1)     ,     .
2)     ,    . 
3) -    ,       - , ,    ,    - .
       ,    .         ,    ,      . 152  .

----------


## +

> 


      .       76,   86.1 ,   ?       ,        .



> ,        (   ,   )    .


  ,    1   ,    .     ()  ,      ,   ,  ,     .     ,   -   ,   ,    -   ,    - .



> 1)     ,


   ,    ,       ,      ,      .



> ,    .         ,    ,      . 152  .


        86, ,     ,  .. ,               ?

----------


## Lisaya

> 76,   86.1 ,


76 - , 86   *zas77*,  ,  


> ()  ,     ,   ,  ,


              .   ,

----------


## +

> 76 - , 86   zas77,  ,


      ?    , -  " ". 
 ,       ,            (  )?    0.             (     ,      0,        ,   ,             ).
    .   ,    ,       -  ,    ,           ( ,      ,     ).       .

----------


## Lisaya

> ?


  ,    .
             ,  .  , ,  ,  .  62-76 , 51-62  ,76-51  .  ,    - ,   .   ,,     .


> (     ,      0,        ,   ,             ).


      ,       ,   .  0.    0.
      ,    2010

----------


## +

> ,      ,


 -   ,   .  ,      .     -    .

 -      ?    ?

----------


## 7272

.    ,    .     ,   .

----------


## Lisaya

23  25 ,     31,12,21009.
, -      .   ,  ,

----------


## +

> ,


  -  ?
      ,     .
    () 76 - 86
 , /,   ..   86 - 60,68,69,70,71
  51-76.
- ,    ,        ,      86    .      -  86 . 
      96    ,     (   )?    ,    ,   ,   ...?

----------


## zas77

> 62-76 , 51-62  ,76-51  .  ,    - ,   .


   .


       ():  76.4 /  60 
     :
-  :   76.1 /  76.4,
-   :  76.1 /  86 (  ), 76.1 /  76.7 (        )
:
  . 60      ;
 . 76.1     
 . 76.4

----------


## zas77

> -  ?
>       ,     .


    . 86. 
   (. 76)      .

----------


## +

> . 86.


  .

----------


## 7272

> 96    ,


,       .



> 86


..     ?      ,     ?
        ,         ,    ,     86     .          , .96  "    ",           ,         .

----------


## +

> ..


,      .



> , .96  "    ",           ,         .


 ,    ,         ,       .    .

----------


## 7272

> ,      .


       ,     .      ,     ,       ?

----------


## Lisaya

*+*,     ,            ,   ,   ,   -  .   ?

----------


## +

> ?


   -  .           . 2007 .     "". 
     2008 .,       ,  ""  2008,   2009 . 2007 .   , ..           - ,       ,     (,  ,      ),    . ,      ,       30% ,      .   ,     ,  ,    1-2 ,   ,  . 
 ""   ,    :   ,  () . ..   - ,  -   /  . 
      ? , ,  ,   , ..   12 /  ,  13?

----------


## +

> 


22 .  .  .   -     -  28 .
  , ,     -   23.15 . (   30-33 ).

----------


## 7272

,      +  +   8,33%  .                 ,  .         .

----------


## +

> 


   , ,    ,   ,       ?  .   ,    ,       ,        .

----------


## 7272

> ,   ,       ?





> +  +   8,33%  .


..            8.33%,     12    ,       .


> .   ,


  .          ,  .           .         ,             ,      ?
    -    ""      .           .

----------

> ,       .
> ..     ?      ,     ?
>         ,         ,    ,     86     .          , .96  "    ",           ,         .


       ?  ?

----------


## 7272

.   "  "      6%,     ,          .  .
         .

 100 000
 (6%)   6 000
.       3 000
   3 000

----------

> .   "  "      6%,     ,          .  .
>          .
> 
>  100 000
>  (6%)   6 000
> .       3 000
>    3 000


1. (-),    ,      ,          .    ,  ,      .   ?    ?

----------

> .
> 
> 
>        ():  76.4 /  60 
>      :
> -  :   76.1 /  76.4,
> -   :  76.1 /  86 (  ), 76.1 /  76.7 (        )
> :
>   . 60      ;
> ...


 
1.       86, . 86 71.1
2. / 86 70
3.     86  60  ? .   86           .,     .    .     ,   ,         ?   ?

----------


## 7272

> ,  ,      .   ?    ?


,          ,          .

----------


## 7272

> . 76.1


  ?        ,         .    ,   .

----------


## 7272

> .     ,   ,         ?


  .    .86   .

----------

( ), :

1.   ,         , -     (/)   15%.     ,    (. 96,86,76...)..

2.  -           (     ) ?

----------

> ( ), :
> 
> 1.   ,         , -     (/)   15%.     ,    (. 96,86,76...)..
> 
> 2.  -           (     ) ?


 ,   ,     .   
 ,         .        ,             ,       .   ,            (            ),       .              .  ,                         ( ).      ,    (   ,  ,      ).  ,     ()  (),   ,       ( ,       ,     ,  ..).        .          ,           -             . ,   ,            ,         .

       ,        .             (  ,    )      .   . 1 . 2 . 251                   ,       ,      ,         ,      ,    (    10.09.2007 N 19-26596/06-02-6060/07,    20.11.2007 N 55-18916/2006-31*(2),  30.10.2007 N 55-408/2007-11,    21.09.2007 N -40/9504-07,      01.09.2008 N 09-10127/2008-).           ,  ,          ,      . 2 . 251   (    07.12.2007 N 56-12206/2007,    04.03.2008 N 08-774/08-268).

        ,     , ,    ,       .         (),  ()    ,                    ( 07      ).                 (. 14 . 250  )  ,           (. 9 . 4 . 271  ).  ,     ,   ,       , ,   ,  -   ,       .  ,            ,    ,   .

----------

> .   "  "      6%,     ,          .  .
>          .
> 
>  100 000
>  (6%)   6 000
> .       3 000
>    3 000


        ?    ?         ?

----------

> ?    ?         ?


      ,                  .  ?

----------

> ,   ,     .   
> .


, !
  ,       .
     .
    :
- - ,            -    ?   ?      -    "",     ? 

-  ,    ?         ?

    -

----------

> ,                  .  ?


   .
 ""        . 
  . 251

----------

> , !
>   ,       .
>      .
>     :
> - - ,            -    ?   ?      -    "",     ? 
> 
> -  ,    ?         ?
> 
>     -


              ,              ?          ,              0.

----------

> .
>  ""        . 
>   . 251


,  ,           ,       ",    ",  ,  . 346.16  .        ,           (1%   ). ,              ,         (. 6 . 346.18  ).                 .    ,             (    ,           ).
     ,         "",        .      ,      ,      . ,  ,  . 251  ,      ,     .
,       *(9)   4 ",     "  5 ",     "    (,      ).    ,     . 251  ,   *(10).     ""          (. 3       17.03.2003 N 71).
 ,  ""             .        -""               . ""   ,   . 251  .   , . 2         ,       .  . 26.2         ,            .  , ""  ,   . 250   (. . 1 . 346.15  ), . 14  :           ,     .  2    ,      ,                    ,  ,    07      .
     13.03.2006 N 03-11-04/2/59   ,       .        14.09.2005 N 18-11/3/65435     :    ,  . 14 . 250         ,                           ,    .

----------

, ,      ,          ,        .         ,       .   ,      ,     .  "",   , -  ,  . 1 . 126  , -    50 .    .            .   ,     ""    07,    (,           ""  ).            ,  . 7 . 88           ,            .  ,   ,  ,       -  N 6      ,  ""         (. 3 . 4    21.11.1996 N 129- "  ").

----------


## 7272

> ?    ?         ?


    ()   ().

    .

----------


## 7272

> , ,      ,          ,


            .

----------

> ()   ().
> 
>     .

----------


## zas77

> **  ? 
> 1)    ?  
> 2)       ?


 ** (..  ,   )      ?  ,   
1) ** ,             ();
2)          .

----------


## Lisaya

> 


 .
     ,     ,        ,     2  ,       .  - ,  - ,  ,

----------


## Lisaya

> ();

----------


## zas77

> - ,  - ,  **


** 
** ?
,  ,     ?

----------

> ** (..  ,   )      ?  ,   
> 1) ** ,             ();
> 2)          .


zas77,  .      !
       .
          .       (!)   -   ,   ,   .
   ,     ,  .

       -       ,    -  .    .

    ,  ,      
 .   7272   -       :Smilie:

----------

> ** (..  ,   )      ?  ,   
> 1) ** ,             ();
> 2)          .


  ,zas77,   ?
  .   !
       -  ?     ?    ?     ?

----------

> .
>      ,     ,        ,     2  ,       .  - ,  - ,  ,


      ?        ?

----------


## Lisaya

> ,zas77,   ?


   -.( ,  )

----------


## zas77

> -.( ,  )


,  ,     .            . 
,  , .. .    .

----------


## zas77

> ,zas77,   ?
>   .   ! 
>     ?


   - ,              . 
   ,    16.12.06   2007 . ,    (  ).

----------


## zas77

,        . 
. ## 45-50  "**"
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=170291&page=2

----------

,  !

----------

.                   ?

----------


## Lisaya

?

----------


## 7272

> ,  !


       .      ,  .    ,    .   ?

----------

> .      ,  .    ,    .   ?


    ,  .         ...........

----------


## zas77

*7272*,
, ,      . 
       ,  "   "

----------


## 7272

> ,  .         ...........


   ,      ,     ,     .

----------


## 7272

> , ,      .


    ,   ,   .

----------


## marttinka

, ,    .         .   ,   . 
      2004 , ,     ,   .    93   14   (,, ,, , )
     32   4   . 
  ,    ( 2009 )
    . 
        ,    500    .       76.1.     ,  500     86???
    ,  ...     450 ,      120. +    250 . 
         ,    76.1,          ?  ,   . ,,    ?
,  ....    ?   ,   ...  ,       ?   :Frown:   7   ?   ?

----------


## zas77

> ,  "   "


     . . # 4
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=93604

----------

,  ,  ,  !!
    2010      ,                .      ,  (     ,    ),       ,        .
,        ,              .    :
   ,       ,   :
-     ;
-  ;
-  ;
- .
,                  -,  ,   ,    .
               .
 ,          .   ,           ,   1%         .        ,             .  ,   , -,              .
   ,   :
1.         ?
2.     :
-     (         )

-      ,        ? 

 :             ,     . ..        (       ).          -   ,         .    -    ???
  , -      ,    ""   .     .

----------

!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

   ,  ,  ,  !!
    2010      ,                .      ,  (     ,    ),       ,        .
,        ,              .    :
   ,       ,   :
-     ;
-  ;
-  ;
- .
,                  -,  ,   ,    .
               .
 ,          .   ,           ,   1%         .        ,             .  ,   , -,              .
   ,   :
1.         ?
2.     :
-     (         )

-      ,        ? 

 :             ,     . ..        (       ).          -   ,         .    -    ???
  , -      ,    ""   .     .

----------


## zas77

> 


1.      ""
2.   "" "  ", " "  ..  . 
    , ,   .

,     . 76,    -  . 86. 

!

----------


## Lisaya

> 


      . ,    ,    .
  ,  zas77  ,  -  ,  76   ,   (       ,    ,    )   86.     3 .    .

----------


## 7272

:
1.   - , .         .
2.   ,     ,        ,    .
        ,    .

----------


## garik888

,      (, )    ,       (/,  ,  , ) ,-    0            .     251    . ,   ?

----------


## zas77

> 0


      .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=114349&page=15

----------

.     .          :    (  = -%  ),      ?(    ,     ,  %    ) . ..    - ,    -   ,   , ..  %- .    ,   ,   -   ,    , -    .                -  .                     ???    ???

----------


## zas77

> ..    - ,    -   ,   .    ???



      ,  ** . 
     27  2007 . N 03-03-07/23  :



> ** , , ,    ,    ,    .., _              (..     ,   )_  ** .


           . ,     ,  ,     . 
    .           . 

,     .

----------

. 
Zas77,     . (     :Wink: 





 10  2010 . N 03-11-06/2/16

   -            ,     -          ,   .

   . 135        ( - )   ,               ,    , ,            .

  ,  ,   ,      .

 . 1 . 346.15     ( - )               (, ),     ,     . . 249  250 .   ,  . 251 ,     .

   . 1 . 2 . 251                          ,  ,  , ,         ,        . 324      ,    ,     ,  , , -, -, -        .

 ,   ,    ,        ,  ,  , ,         ,    ,       .

    ,  ,     . 249          (, )   ,    ,     .

       ,       (, )   ,     ()  .

 ,      - ,    ,            ,        .

              ,    ,       (,   ,    ,    ..)              ,      ,    (. 5 . 1 . 346.16 ).

 9 . 1 . 251  ,            (  ),  ,   ()          ,      ,      ,  ,   ()    ,   ()  ,          ,   ()        .      ,     .

 ,       -                    ,       ,     .





 - 

..

----------


## zas77

> Zas77,      . (    
> 
> 
>  10  2010 . N 03-11-06/2/16


1. -,     . .       .

2.       ?

3. , ,     ,    **  ( ) **  (     ,     ). ,   - ?
 .  ,        , ..            :Wow:   :yes:

----------

,  )
         .  ,      ,  .      -,     ? 
 ,   ?  -   ,    ?       , .     ? 
    346.17  26.2  
"                 ()  ,    (, )  ()  ,     ()    ( ). 
       .       (, )  ()      "

----------


## zas77

> .  ,      ,


   ,   -  ,  :Frown: 
        ?  :Wow:

----------


## Lisaya

> -,     ?


  ,  ,       .  307,  -   .         .( ,    ,       )

----------


## ulnova

9        .    ,      10.02.2010         2009 ? ,    ....

----------


## 7272

,      .     ,       .      .   .

----------


## Lisaya

> 10.02.2010         2009


     " "
  ,

----------


## ulnova

,          ,    , ,  ,   ,    .   ,   ,  .    :    ? -    ? 
     ,   .      ().

----------


## 7272

"  "  , ..        .    ""   ..         ,    .
      "",   6%  3%     .   3%    ,     ,   .          .

----------


## garik888

.           07         .       (   -?)       (      ).

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## 7272

?

----------


## Lisaya

*7272*, 6  ?

----------


## 7272

? .

----------


## Lisaya

,     ,    ,          :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 7272

!!!

----------


## Lisaya

,        4   ,   ?     .    , ,

----------


## 7272

,     .      ,    ,  -  .

----------


## zas77

> ,


 , , - . 
, -     ,    ,       :yes: 
 .  :yes:

----------


## 7272

.

----------

